# CCleaner, Cookies and Login



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Everytime I run CCleaner I am always asked for my login credentials when I visit the forum despite the fact that I have CCleaner setup to not delete the www.dbstalk.com cookie. I have the "Remeber Me" option checked but no matter what it still asks for my credentials after CCleaner has run.

I know it's trivial but annoying.

Any thoughts?

-Funk


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Check your browser settings. See if they are set to delete cookies, history etc, when you close your browser.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> Everytime I run CCleaner I am always asked for my login credentials when I visit the forum despite the fact that I have CCleaner setup to not delete the www.dbstalk.com cookie. I have the "Remeber Me" option checked but no matter what it still asks for my credentials after CCleaner has run.
> 
> I know it's trivial but annoying.
> 
> ...


You can select what you want removed in CCleaner from the start screen, Works great. I never delete cookies as my wife would kill me if I delete her shopping info:sure:


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I know it's not the browser doing it and I have CCleaner setup to not delete the www.dbstalk.com cookie.

-Funk


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dbstalk.com cookie? Or all the dbstalk.com cookies? There are about 17. 

Also, you might try listing them as dbstalk.com rather than www.dbstalk.com

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Tom, I will give it a try.

Go Pack Go!

-Funk


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dumb question, are you checking "remember me" when you login?


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Not a dumb question at all.

Yes, I am checking that box. Same behaviour when using IE or FF.

-Funk


----------

